

Ex-CIA chief: What Edward Snowden did - lettergram
http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/19/opinion/hayden-snowden-impact/index.html?eref=igoogledmn_topstories

======
hedonist
A good point at which to stop taking Hayden seriously is where he says:

 _Snowden fled to China with several computers ' worth of data from NSANET,
.._

As in, he's trying to plant the idea (and fear) in our minds that Snowden has
collaborated with the PRC government in some way. There's no evidence that
this is the case, and a lot of evidence (based on how he conducted himself
while in HK) that no contact of any such kind occurred.

Yet Hayden is trying to plant the idea in our minds that the main purpose of
Snowden's trip was to make contact with the Chinese, in the same way that
Benedict Arnold collaborated with the British, or Hanssen or the Rosenbergs
did with the Soviets, Ames with the Israelis, etc.

~~~
chiph
His other fundamental assumption was that the NSA wasn't doing anything wrong.
Well, lots of people think that it was.

------
piratebroadcast
Bullshit.

